# got my new nintendo wii



## traceycat (Jun 12, 2010)

i just bought myself a nintendo wii tonight  bought it second hand for 110 pound, came with 3 controllers, 2 numchucks and charging station, it also came with wii sports game which ive tried out an enjoyed the boxing. i need to get some more games now for it, does anyone know what would be good games to buy, not to expensive as buying the wii has left be just about broke. i want to get the board and the bike for it but will have to wait for awhile. just glad ive eventuly got my wii


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 12, 2010)

My diabetic friend and his wife are regularly amused by a couple over the street who they thought had regular marital disagreements  showing up as silhouettes on their window at night.  They found that they were boxing on the Wii.  You have been warned.  (try and get Raving Rabbids TV show, it's hilarious).


----------



## traceycat (Jun 12, 2010)

Vicsetter said:


> My diabetic friend and his wife are regularly amused by a couple over the street who they thought had regular marital disagreements  showing up as silhouettes on their window at night.  They found that they were boxing on the Wii.  You have been warned.  (try and get Raving Rabbids TV show, it's hilarious).



ha ha the niegbours will think im mad. i will check that game out, thanks vicsetter.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 12, 2010)

numchucks.....????????


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yey....i love my Wii. I was dead excited like you when i got mine. I find though everyone else plays on it more than me but i love it nevertheless.

Yes the boxing hahaha how funny Vicsetter. I may have to try that Raving Rabbids one as not heard of that. 

You'll find time will run away with you now...and yes yes the board is great fun. I got that for my birthday 

Sounds like you got a great deal though and think of the fun you will have 

Bernie xx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 12, 2010)

SuperMario Kart is great fun...mind you i haven't got that yet as its quite pricey...keep your eyes peeled for offers on the Internet like Woolies and Play.com as they do some great deals on games...

Numchucks Sugarbum aren't like the real mccoy lol, they are an extra handheld control that you plug in to the main controller so you can use both hands for example   Mind you they can be just as dangerous if they fly out of your hand 

Bernie xx


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 12, 2010)

You don't need the board but it can use it.  Doing the slalom riding on a bull (upside down, the cow that is) while holding his horns is priceless, especially when you have to do tricks.  Don't know if it helps your BG readings but when the family played it with us we were rolling about.
I found 'UP' dissapointing, the film is good but pricey.
The sequel to Raving Rabbids is not as good as the TV show.  Just a quick scan, you can get 'Rayman Raving Rabbids TV Party' from Amazon second hand for ?8.90+ PP .  You might get one from Gamestation (secondhand ?8.99 online) or Play if you have a shop nearby.

To get an idea of the game go to: http://rabbids.uk.ubi.com/rayman-raving-rabbids/index.html


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 12, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> SuperMario Kart is great fun...mind you i haven't got that yet as its quite pricey...keep your eyes peeled for offers on the Internet like Woolies and Play.com as they do some great deals on games...
> 
> Numchucks Sugarbum aren't like the real mccoy lol, they are an extra handheld control that you plug in to the main controller so you can use both hands for example   Mind you they can be just as dangerous if they fly out of your hand
> 
> Bernie xx




I cant quite visualise it, but thanks for explaining!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 13, 2010)

I LOVE playing tennis on my Wii !!  I try and get in an hour at least most days - I know it's not like a workout at the gym, but it's better than having your butt stuck in front of the TV !!

I also got "Just Dance", which is under ?20 now, where you copy dance routines (with easy to follow instructions), which is a bit more energetic than the tennis, and great if you like dancing but wouldn't do it outside of your own living room, lol.

xx


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 13, 2010)

i've got the Wii Fit and am now trying to get back into it after a period of absence, i particularly like the jogging as it's cardiovascular and i always feel as if i've worked hard after a session, i'm also thinking of buying the new aerobics workout


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 13, 2010)

I love my Wii 

My fave games are wacky races and band hero. Got wacky races off Play.com well cheap. Check out the pre-owned bit in game shops, there is nothing wrong with them and they can be miles cheaper than the rest.
Bad hero is very expensive, i got it for christmas and only that. Its awesome and the drums are a good work out. Its atticdive and a great game to play with others. And the beatles game is wicked!!!

A lad in game shop once told me any games based on films are rubbish, they dont put much money into the games and rely on you having loved the film to buy the game, not it being a good game.
Not really sure about this myself.

xx


----------



## traceycat (Jun 13, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Yey....i love my Wii. I was dead excited like you when i got mine. I find though everyone else plays on it more than me but i love it nevertheless.
> 
> Yes the boxing hahaha how funny Vicsetter. I may have to try that Raving Rabbids one as not heard of that.
> 
> ...



yeah it was a good deal, got 3 controlers with it aswel, gonna get the family to play it with me this evening


----------



## traceycat (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for all the tips on games, im going out later today to see what i can find, ill keep you all posted


----------



## williammcd (Jun 13, 2010)

here are some places to get your games from they regularly have sales  i buy from them all as we have an xbox 360/3ds`s/wii/2 high end gaming computers that keep the family gaming into the wee small hours ,mind you it helps having fiberoptic broadband 30mb lol

http://www.play.com/Games/Games/6-/RegionHome.html theres a massive sale on at the min lol when you buy a pre-owned game make sure the seller has a good rep




http://www.thegamecollection.net/wii-c-63.html  they are very reliable and cheap lol

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=amb_l...f_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=204616907&pf_rd_i=16423401


----------



## VBH (Jun 13, 2010)

Try Gamestation for a second hand wiifit board and get a copy of wiifit plus.  Or just get em new as a pack if you prefer.  That will keep you busy for a bit


----------



## squidge63 (Jun 13, 2010)

I get my games from Game.. I generally by the preowned games as they range from about ?4.98 upwards, they also have a website http://www.game.co.uk


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 17, 2010)

i've just bought online 'My fitness coach - cardio workout' and can't wait for it to arrive so that i can use it - will let you know what it's like


----------



## traceycat (Jun 17, 2010)

carina62 said:


> i've just bought online 'My fitness coach - cardio workout' and can't wait for it to arrive so that i can use it - will let you know what it's like



i bought wii active fit the other day an its great, you have a personal trainer who does the excercises with you. it gives you goals an tells you how many calories you burn. you do a 30 day callenge and excercises are differant each day so you dont get bored. im loving it so far. i look forward to hearing about your new fitness coach


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 17, 2010)

*Hello tracy try www.play.com for cheap games etc *


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 17, 2010)

If you have a wii fit (wish i did) look at these!!!

http://www.firebox.com/product/2695/Wii-Fit-Workout-Accessories?via=ser


----------



## NiVZ (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello,

I've had Wii Fit, but neglected it!  I've now purchased Wii Fit Plus (Game Only) for ?12 from Amazon and am hoping to use it more often.

My other favourite games are Wii Sports, Mario Kart, Skate It (use your Wii Fit board as a skateboard), Guitar Hero and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Reflex.

For the best game prices, check out http://www.gamestracker.com

Enjoy your Wii!

NiVZ


----------



## D_G (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats cool! i really want a wii! and the wii fit too


----------



## traceycat (Jun 17, 2010)

another great game i bought was just dance, i didnt think id be interested in it but my daughters presueded me to buy it. glad i did, its brill. me an my daughters play it every day an its a great excercise


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2010)

yayyyy so you finally took the plunge and got it , my son is after just dance for his birthday, the wii got hammered while they was no internet we were on it every day its such great fun.


----------



## SmartHappyAndDignosed (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Well i see yur a sota new dignosed, and yuu r on similar insulin to me, im on Novo Mix30(In the morning) Novo Rapid (depending on my sugar level when i finished eating lunch and for defo when i finished dinner) and Levimir (before i go to bed) I got Dignosed With Diabetes Feb 2009 On my Mum B-day How great was tht! But juss be strong and you will prbz feel a lil depressed (i juss recently went through tht) but you will get through it with the help of your friends and family.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

I swear by the My fitness coach. It is as good as an aerobics class. you don't need the board - and you can select what equipment you have.
I have progressed from this to actual classes now where I have met some fabulous people.


----------



## traceycat (Jun 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> yayyyy so you finally took the plunge and got it , my son is after just dance for his birthday, the wii got hammered while they was no internet we were on it every day its such great fun.



hi steff, yeah got it about 3 weeks ago. i absolutly love it, money well spent i say. i do my workout on it every day and the just dance is brilliant, i do it with my 3 daughters, the dance moves are great and not very hard to learn, cotten eye joe is a hit in our house  i think your son would realy enjoy it, and yourself. xxx


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

traceycat said:


> hi steff, yeah got it about 3 weeks ago. i absolutly love it, money well spent i say. i do my workout on it every day and the just dance is brilliant, i do it with my 3 daughters, the dance moves are great and not very hard to learn, cotten eye joe is a hit in our house  i think your son would realy enjoy it, and yourself. xxx



excellent sounds good,better then the electric guitar and drum kit he had on his birthday list lol.xx


----------



## traceycat (Jun 30, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I swear by the My fitness coach. It is as good as an aerobics class. you don't need the board - and you can select what equipment you have.
> I have progressed from this to actual classes now where I have met some fabulous people.



hi lucy. i use wii fit active which is good aswel. you can pick what routines you want to do anything from running to playing volleyball to upper arm excersises ect your instuctor takes you through it all so you never left to just get on with it. is the fitness coach the one with the wee camera? was temped to get that one aswel xxx


----------

